# woodford county IL



## hopppalong

first ones of the year


----------



## northcentral

hopppalong said:


> View attachment 5343
> View attachment 5343
> first ones of the year
> View attachment 5343


The ground still looks wet where you are which is a good sign for me as I live in the Peoria area. Was this a known spot for you? Looks like they got a bit brown from the cold. Hope you find more the next few days. We got a sprinkle of rain here which should help. Going out Sat morning hoping to find at least 30 or so.


----------



## mkd

Awesome news! I’m also from the Peoria area. Went out over the weekend with no luck, but hoping that’s going to change with the rain we got last night and the good temperatures


----------



## hopppalong

northcentral said:


> The ground still looks wet where you are which is a good sign for me as I live in the Peoria area. Was this a known spot for you? Looks like they got a bit brown from the cold. Hope you find more the next few days. We got a sprinkle of rain here which should help. Going out Sat morning hoping to find at least 30 or so.


 yes it was a known spot. where I find first ones every year. crazy year with the weather.


----------



## northcentral

Im very nervous for the season. Last year was great with all the rain and mild temps. This year is very dry and going to hit upper 70's next week. Im praying for rain but every forecast for it seems to disappear


----------



## Joeppo

mkd said:


> Awesome news! I’m also from the Peoria area. Went out over the weekend with no luck, but hoping that’s going to change with the rain we got last night and the good temperatures


I'm in washington anything there yet


----------



## duke

The Stark County Morel Mushroom Festival will be in Toulon Illinois next weekend May 5th we will have our Fred Howard Memorial morel mushroom auction at 2 so if you have some morels bring them on down if you want to buy some come on down!


----------



## hopppalong

Joeppo said:


> I'm in washington anything there yet


Found a dozen here today nice size greys


----------



## northcentral

I went out yesterday to check on the tiny one from Saturday and it actually got smaller. This weather is the absolute worst thing for the season. I am worried that we wont have one. Or is it just pushed back?


----------



## Cls_74

IMO, if they do not flush this weekend for areas from about Peoria south there is no waiting anymore.

I have my doubts abouy a big flush, think exposed spots will be baked and useless before the rain hits. I'll be starting in the generally late season spots Friday and go from there. 

This has been the absolute worst case scenario for a morel season for the center 1/3 of IL. Downright pathetic.


----------



## Harley1955

duke said:


> The Stark County Morel Mushroom Festival will be in Toulon Illinois next weekend May 5th we will have our Fred Howard Memorial morel mushroom auction at 2 so if you have some morels bring them on down if you want to buy some come on down!


Just curious how much they sell for?


----------



## Harley1955

Cls_74 said:


> IMO, if they do not flush this weekend for areas from about Peoria south there is no waiting anymore.
> 
> I have my doubts abouy a big flush, think exposed spots will be baked and useless before the rain hits. I'll be starting in the generally late season spots Friday and go from there.
> 
> This has been the absolute worst case scenario for a morel season for the center 1/3 of IL. Downright pathetic.


Worst year I've seen in 20 yrs. I'm hunting around Ramsey Il.


----------



## duke

Harley1955 said:


> Just curious how much they sell for?


They averaged about $100 a pound!


----------



## misskay

duke said:


> They averaged about $100 a pound!


That's crazy ...usually people sell them for 20 per lb


----------



## northcentral

So I was able to find 130, left about 20-30. Kind of bittersweet. Although I was grateful that I found so many, they were all small and had already started to turn a bit with either a black "burnt" top or the stem was white/orange already. Typically when I find 130+ I will have several pounds but these might only be a couple. Still going to be optimistic and hope the rain on Wednesday flushes more out


----------



## northcentral

Found 51 more yesterday that I left. More than I thought. While they did gain some size they were a bit dry. Weighed them after cleaning and ended up being 1 lb 6oz. Typically 50+ mushrooms would yield a much higher weight. I cant complain though as others are getting skunked


----------



## murdy

What part of the state -- north to south-wise -- were you in?


----------



## murdy

Duh -- Forgot that this is the Woodford County thread, lol


----------



## northcentral

murdy said:


> What part of the state -- north to south-wise -- were you in?


Murdy_ I was in Peoria County. This is a honey hole that I found about 7 years ago. Last year I found them all over the 200+ acres with all the rain we had but this year I am only seeing them in the honey hole. Smaller than they normally are as well.


----------



## murdy

Thanks for the update. Gonna try a little further north I guess.


----------



## marilynmccann1941

duke said:


> The Stark County Morel Mushroom Festival will be in Toulon Illinois next weekend May 5th we will have our Fred Howard Memorial morel mushroom auction at 2 so if you have some morels bring them on down if you want to buy some come on down!


Sure would like to buy some I'm 82 and can't go anymore in the woods.


----------

